# PCP questions



## avv604

I am considering purchasing the Benjamin Marauder. However, my question is of the needs regarding the PCP gun. Can one purchase a small air compressor (say from home depot) and an adaptor of some type to fill/refill the gun?

I am trying to find the cheapest and most effiecent way to fill/refill a PCP gun.

Thought? Opinions?


----------



## spentwings

Giving up on the springer or just increasing your air gun repertoire?
Actually I'm doing the same.... increasing my arsenal I mean.
I have a Crosman Nitro coming and from what I've read...it has it's own quirks to overcome. :wink:


----------



## avv604

spentwings said:


> Giving up on the springer or just increasing your air gun repertoire?
> Actually I'm doing the same.... increasing my arsenal I mean.
> I have a Crosman Nitro coming and from what I've read...it has it's own quirks to overcome. :wink:


Well, a bit of both. The springer is good up to about 40-50 yards. However, the groups are not what I want. So, I am going to use the springer for some things and the PCP for others.

I just found these two PCPs and now trying to decide which of the three to get and what all is involved in PCPs.

Here are three...
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/HaleStorm-P ... ifle.shtml

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/Benjamin-Ma ... ifle.shtml

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/evanix-ar6- ... ifle.shtml
USED Right handed walnut stock.

Of the three, opinions of which is better. 
And, of course, my original question.


----------



## blowgunner62

No way are you going to fill a PCP with a regular air compressor! The Marauder (from what I understand, I don't own any PCPs) has a fill pressure of 3000 psi. An air compressor from the hardware store won't hold over 200 psi. There is an electric compressor for PCPs in the works, but I'm not sure if it is on the market yet.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

There are only* four *ways to fill a PCP.

3000 PSI capable hand pump (Hill, FX)

3000 PSI Scuba tank

4500 PSI Carbon Fiber or Steel tank

3000-5000 PSI electrical or gasoline compressors (very expensive)


----------



## avv604

Ok. Thank you all for humoring the newbie's question.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Humoring? I was dead serious.

You asked about the cheapest option to fill a PCP. That would be a HP Hand Pump.

Good luck.


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Humoring? I was dead serious.
> 
> You asked about the cheapest option to fill a PCP. That would be a HP Hand Pump.
> 
> Good luck.


 Easy Ambush. The context of my sentence is humoring - as in indulging, being kind and not flaming, etc., the newbie (i.e. avv604) and his basic question. The word usage is not that of humor defined as comedy, to make a joke, etc. 

As always, thank you for your input. It is very much appreciated.  
Remember, a joyful heart is good medicine. Prov 17:22


----------



## darkgael

AVV: A bit late for this thread but....
I have a Axsor 3Kpsi handpump. It is similar to the FX and others. The great thing about handpumps is that you are completely independent of other energy sources. 
The down side to the high pressure pumps is that they require quite a bit of effort to use, especially in the latter stages as one approaches the last 500 psi. You really have to lean on the thing. I am, of course, assuming that all pumps are the same. They appear to be clones of one and other.
I bought a scuba tank as soon as I could afford one.
Pete


----------



## avv604

darkgael said:


> AVV: A bit late for this thread but....
> I have a Axsor 3Kpsi handpump. It is similar to the FX and others. The great thing about handpumps is that you are completely independent of other energy sources.
> The down side to the high pressure pumps is that they require quite a bit of effort to use, especially in the latter stages as one approaches the last 500 psi. You really have to lean on the thing. I am, of course, assuming that all pumps are the same. They appear to be clones of one and other.
> I bought a scuba tank as soon as I could afford one.
> Pete


Thank you for the reply.
I have a couple of questions, now that you mention scuba. 
How many fills can you get out of a scuba tank?
How does one fill the tank?
Is there any cost involved?


----------



## avv604

Well, since the AR6 was just a bit more I bought it. I purchased a hand pump also.

I believe this should take care of these groundhogs around my place. :sniper:


----------



## darkgael

> How many fills can you get out of a scuba tank?
> How does one fill the tank?
> Is there any cost involved?


How many? A lot. I don't really know. What happens, though, since most common scuba tanks fill at 3000 psi, same as the gun, is that the pressure drops off on the refill. Once the tank drops to 2800 psi, it won't fill the gun to 3000psi. The volume difference between, the two, however, is so great that it takes a while to notice (the scuba tank is 80 cubic feet. The reservoir on the gun is a few cubic inches.) The scuba to gun refill takes, literally, about a half a second. If you use the pump, however, and never let the rifle get below half before refilling, the refill by hand pumping can take five minutes.
The absolute best way to go is to use a carbon fiber scuba tank that will take 4500 psi.
Those are, unfortunately, very expensive. 
Scuba tanks can be refilled at Dive shops - shops that sell scuba equipment and air refills for tanks. The cost is a few dollars. 
It is possible to fill a scuba tank by pumping it up with your hand pump. An adapter is needed. It is not practical, however, as it would take a VERY long time to do that to an 80 cu. ft. tank. Days. 
I have a little six cu. ft, pony bottle that I have pumped up with my Axsor. It was a lot of work. It took more than half an hour (you cannot/should not pump for more than five minutes at a time with a hand pump. The thing gets hot and needs to rest. The half hour was just pumping time spread out over a much longer period.)
You should be very happy with that Evanix. It's a beauty. 
Pete


----------



## bandmiller2

Several years ago I was deep into PCP airguns,to the point of making my own hammer springs and modifications.If you are serious about PCP you will end up with a scuba tank,just fast forward to the tank to start.Best to buy the tank from the shop that will fill it,get the prepaid card for many fills.Most shops are nervous and many won't fill without scuba certification explain what you are using it for and possibly sign a waiver.Most PCP's will have a sweet spot below the max. fill pressure.My AA410e for instance is a 3000psi fill rifle,I fill it to 2500 and get many consistant accurate shots and the tank lasts so much longer.I get higher velocity at 2500 than 3000,thats hard to understand but its due to how the hammer works on the valve.Frank C.


----------

